# Makita LS1016L Review



## Five Star

Well just thought id give some honest first impressions!

I have been in the market for a good quality trim and Mainly cabinets installation miter saw! i decided that my 12" dewalt slider DW718 was barely good enough for paint grade work, so i had it on craigslist for the past 3 months and this past weekend someone bought it for $400.:laughing:

i was under the impression that my only right choice for what im looking for was the Festool Kapex! With the saw starting at $1300 + Accessories and pakage deals i was gonna spend just under 2K( with the kapex table,crown stops,extra blade.) Keep in mind i already have the vac .

Then i came across a thread here and some one metioned makita ls1016 and a little video! looked nice,so i decided to wait and just a tuesday was @ the depot and there it was, checked it out theres a 30 day guaratee so i said what the heck, and bought it:laughing:

used it today for the first time and as with all my miter saws i get rained on, but I MUST SAY, Right out of the box this saw felt GREAT the finish of the milling and casting is superb, the Tall fences are a must for me since i cut 90% of my cabinet crown nested,the dust collection i did not hook up my vac yet but for the most part the bag seamed to fill up!

today i was thinking and came to the conclusion,
1. How often do i cut trim in a finished house?
2. How often do i put my saw right against the wall?
3. How often do i bring a vac and set it up At my saw?

1.NEVER
2.Hardly
3.Once in a blue MOON

If this was in my personal garage or shop for the dust collection,Then i will buy the Kapex when the price drops or some better promotions!!

and for now the makita seams to fit my needs It very smooth running with soft start,and i like the fact that i can control the guard,trigger,and safety all with one hand and hold the material with the other! thats i big + for me as a trimmer for notching material and not needing other tools for fast notches!

Only time will tell but im gonna ride this saw hard for 30 days and if i decided to keep it, i will exchange it anyway for a brand new one to baby!(gotta love the depots return policy) or get a kapex:laughing:


----------



## Five Star

a couple of trim shots, Not use to cutting base on the flat, but this door way took about 30 min to trim out and the crown was nested in the saw 4 5/8 crown.:thumbsup:

i really like the soft start and the feel of the saw. i like the groove cut out in the guard for sighting the material! 

so far my only complaint is that they could of made a notch so it could be possible to cut 5 1/4 or 5 /1/2" base standing against the fence, it only needs about 1/2" clearance or so! but im sure it can cut 4 1/2 cabinet base standing up!:thumbsup:

and the fences need to come off when tilting the saw to cut on the flat!


----------



## genecarp

Nice looking saw, good luck with it. G:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris G

Looks like the fixed/changed all the things that bug me about my Makita...low fence, mitre numbers on the side, vertical handle.... Nice saw you got there. I doubt you'll return it.


----------



## Five Star

I doubt i,ll return it too!! it a very smOOOOth operating saw and motor is super quiet!:thumbup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Chris G said:


> Looks like the fixed/changed all the things that bug me about my Makita...low fence, mitre numbers on the side, vertical handle.... Nice saw you got there. I doubt you'll return it.


Chris what makita do you have? They make a sub fence for some models to increase the size of the fence when needed.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

So, I see 4 rails. Do they all slide, the bottom two and then the top 2? That looks kind of wierd.


----------



## Five Star

yes all the rails lock and slide independantly, the lower rail slides enough to cut crown nested for more accuracy, and the top rail extends for further extension for cutting shelves. 

Actually pretty clever if you think about it, why extend the saw all the way forward when all is needed is to extend 6" or so!

im not 100% sold on this saw yet, so im going tomorrow to bring it to the festool place and see if they,ll let me put these 2 saws together for a head to head comparison!

i may be walking out with a KAPEX and KEEPING THE MAKITA.

HMMM on second thought maybe id better stay home tomorrow :laughing::wallbash:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I had the last version for about 4 months, then the top literaly fell off the bottom where they mounted together. 

So you have to rely on 4 rails instead of 2? That seems it might be the only bad part of the whole thing. Does the saw motor still hit the fence on the right side?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I think that one allows 45 in both directions without hitting the fence.


----------



## Five Star

No didnt have any issues hitting the fence making regular cuts!

tilting the saw though the fences need to be moved far and they do not lock out of the way, so its easier to pull them off completely!

the locks on the fences are pretty sweet lever type that can be repositioned out of the way and cranked tight!


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I'll have to buzz over to the creepo, I saw the boxes the other day, so I know they are there now. I also know you can buy the old one for under 350 bucks. I use and abuse a saw for that money.


----------



## Five Star

the old one LS1013 was $299 but i dont like the low fences so for me its not an option!

i had redeemed my hd mastercard pionts so i had $300 in Hd gift cards!..this saw really cost me nothing but a trade for my old heeping yellow nightmare they call DEWALT DW718 ( Just getting rid of that thing i can sleep better at night..LOL)


----------



## J F

Very cool, I like it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Five Star said:


> the old one LS1013 was $299 but i dont like the low fences so for me its not an option!


I really dont like the old one either but, for 3 benny's I could use it to cut whatever and not worry about it.

No, no more tools. Need to stock up on the green, not the blue.

Stop it with all this tool porn.


P.S. I think they need a new light and are there flamingo's etched into that glass on the left of the door?


----------



## J F

:shifty:


----------



## Five Star

J F hows your kapex doing..? i saw all those green goodies


Warner i think there flowers etched in the glass!! the guy owns a glass shop!


----------



## J F

The saw's doin' better than me (carpel tunnel surg.) :shutup:


----------



## Five Star

i remember reading about some surgery you had! your not recovered yet..?

corpal tunnel or arthritis..LOL:laughing: be honest


----------



## J F

fvkr ...so far just hernia, and carp tun....arsehole :furious:








































:w00t::laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I would try the 3M moulding tape.


----------



## u812

I have an old Compound Makita I wore it out and had it factory rebuilt. I love the positive stops, laser, and the light weight.
The new model has some good features but I would like to see the motor moved to the rear and belt driven, sometime its
difficult to position your hand to hold down material on right bevel cuts. 
I also would like to see a duel laser. If Makita added these features I think they would have a near perfect saw
This new one looks good and has some great features but I'm holding out for a saw that has a duel laser for left or right cuts.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

u812 said:


> I have an old Compound Makita I wore it out and had it factory rebuilt. I love the positive stops, laser, and the light weight.
> The new model has some good features but I would like to see the motor moved to the rear and belt driven, sometime its
> difficult to position your hand to hold down material on right bevel cuts.
> I also would like to see a duel laser. If Makita added these features I think they would have a near perfect saw
> This new one looks good and has some great features but I'm holding out for a saw that has a duel laser for left or right cuts.



Get a kapex and be done with it. You will then have all the extra features the kapex has over other saws.


----------



## Five Star

Well its been more than a year since i wrote this review! and i still use the saw almost always for everything! for the most part i gotta say...its a work horse!! and its hard to even put a scratch on the saw...its been in the rain, cold,heat, counless trim, decking,cabinet moldings, maple cherry, etc.!! And still feels the same as the day i got it!!! SOLID!!!:thumbsup: Acurrate:thumbsup:

My only 3 gripes are
1. They really should of put the light from the older style makita on this saw for cutting in a basement or garage!
2.the laser is very hard to to see, maybe i need to change a batterie or something!! i rarely use it anyway!!
3. the piece that flaps behind the blade when cutting tall stuff on the fence i had to remove as it kept falling out of its slot!! i will stop by and give to makita service the guy said he,ll fix it for free!!

By the way...i took my LXT hammer drill to get fixed after burning out 3rd gear,Makita service center rebuilt the entire gear housing at NO COST on my 4 yr old drill!!! Service dept is great to deal with!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Five Star said:


> Well its been more than a year since i wrote this review! and i still use the saw almost always for everything! for the most part i gotta say...its a work horse!! and its hard to even put a scratch on the saw...its been in the rain, cold,heat, counless trim, decking,cabinet moldings, maple cherry, etc.!! And still feels the same as the day i got it!!! SOLID!!!:thumbsup: Acurrate:thumbsup:
> 
> My only 3 gripes are
> 1. They really should of put the light from the older style makita on this saw for cutting in a basement or garage!
> 2.the laser is very hard to to see, maybe i need to change a batterie or something!! i rarely use it anyway!!
> 3. the piece that flaps behind the blade when cutting tall stuff on the fence i had to remove as it kept falling out of its slot!! i will stop by and give to makita service the guy said he,ll fix it for free!!
> 
> By the way...i took my LXT hammer drill to get fixed after burning out 3rd gear,Makita service center rebuilt the entire gear housing at NO COST on my 4 yr old drill!!! Service dept is great to deal with!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbup:



They still repair my 5 year old hammer drill. I bought a new one and leave the old one for odd work at home. 

Anyways the laser should have a clear plastic shield that stops dust from getting to the lense. Remove this and clean it. Should help a lot. Shouldn't run on batteries either. The def should have added that florescent lamp that was on the older model before it. I used mine a lot.


----------



## Five Star

good piont, i,ll try that BC cleaning the lense!! im looking now at a kapex on ebay
!!:laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Five Star said:


> good piont, i,ll try that BC cleaning the lense!! im looking now at a kapex on ebay
> !!:laughing:


They are a dam fine saw. I wish I had kept my makita as a banger for rough work. But the kapex is coping just fine lately with framing.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

They just got done detailing mine for me, lubed the chassis, rotated the tires, and washed the windows.
Looks like a brand new Kapex, except for all the stains and stuff on the table.

They always calibrated the tools to factory specs after servicing, the service guy came and found me to say it was done 
and that he was going to re-set the 90 but, the saw was perfect. Over 1 year of hard use and I had never messed with any adjustments.

I used to fiddle with my Makita and my Bosch every time I got them out.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

WarnerConstInc. said:


> They just got done detailing mine for me, lubed the chassis, rotated the tires, and washed the windows.
> Looks like a brand new Kapex, except for all the stains and stuff on the table.
> 
> They always calibrated the tools to factory specs after servicing, the service guy came and found me to say it was done
> and that he was going to re-set the 90 but, the saw was perfect. Over 1 year of hard use and I had never messed with any adjustments.
> 
> I used to fiddle with my Makita and my Bosch every time I got them out.


I gave mine a service the other day. Found it pretty simple. Only took me about 30 mins. Just lubricated the glides and blade guard mech, the base got cleaned and lubricated also. Feels so dam smooth now it's unreal. Felt smooth before but just glides through the cuts now. Even took the blade guard apart to clean the indside of it and the laser cover. Didn't even know the laser cover come out so easy until I messed around with it. Though it was going to be a nightmare taking that apart.


----------



## WestwoodHomes

WarnerConstInc. said:


> They just got done detailing mine for me, lubed the chassis, rotated the tires, and washed the windows.
> Looks like a brand new Kapex, except for all the stains and stuff on the table.
> 
> They always calibrated the tools to factory specs after servicing, the service guy came and found me to say it was done
> and that he was going to re-set the 90 but, the saw was perfect. Over 1 year of hard use and I had never messed with any adjustments.
> 
> I used to fiddle with my Makita and my Bosch every time I got them out.


Not that I've had my Kapex long enough to have it serviced but, where do you bring it for service?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

WestwoodHomes said:


> Not that I've had my Kapex long enough to have it serviced but, where do you bring it for service?



I live fairly close to their USA headquarters in Indiana.

So i took a day and went down with my saw for some warranty work.
There were a few things that were fiddly on it so I took it down for some warranty work, hey it's covered right?

Plus I got to play with new tools and go out to eat with some of the guys at Festool.


----------



## Five Star

BCConstruction said:


> They are a dam fine saw. I wish I had kept my makita as a banger for rough work. But the kapex is coping just fine lately with framing.


 
so you use this for everything or just superfine clean work..?:shutup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I live fairly close to their USA headquarters in Indiana.
> 
> So i took a day and went down with my saw for some warranty work.
> There were a few things that were fiddly on it so I took it down for some warranty work, hey it's covered right?
> 
> Plus I got to play with new tools and go out to eat with some of the guys at Festool.


Any thing worth talking about. Be nice to go there and see some stuff that's not gonna be available for a while.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Five Star said:


> so you use this for everything or just superfine clean work..?:shutup:


Everything now. At first I was scared I may hurt it lol. After using it door a while it's a tuff saw. I have used it to cut alloy, plastic, composites, numerous woods and it's been great with all.


----------



## Five Star

WestwoodHomes said:


> Not that I've had my Kapex long enough to have it serviced but, where do you bring it for service?


 
it maybe a ride for you...but theres a festool dealer on rt 22 in union...force machinery:thumbsup: 

you can stop half way at my house and i,ll make sure to get it there safely:no:


----------



## Five Star

now that i can let my toys see the day light again!!...igot my eyes open for a used one!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Five Star

damn saws even used are going for 1200 whats wrong with these people on ebay!!


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

BCConstruction said:


> Any thing worth talking about. Be nice to go there and see some stuff that's not gonna be available for a while.


I saw the new work center for the CT-22/33 26/36.

The new CXS compact drill, the new RO 90, played with the new kapex cart and wings, and few other unmentionables for now.

I will be using and abusing that little drill and the RO 90 for the next several months to see how they hold up.

The new T-Loc systainers are pretty dang slick.


----------



## jiffy

BCConstruction said:


> I gave mine a service the other day. Found it pretty simple. Only took me about 30 mins. Just lubricated the glides and blade guard mech, the base got cleaned and lubricated also. Feels so dam smooth now it's unreal. Felt smooth before but just glides through the cuts now. Even took the blade guard apart to clean the indside of it and the laser cover. Didn't even know the laser cover come out so easy until I messed around with it. Though it was going to be a nightmare taking that apart.


When you take any Makita tool to the Makita Factory Service Centers they also give your tool the treatment. Cords are put back to factory spec, guards are replaced, etc. I am amazed at how much the factories do to keep their tools in good shape even if we don't.


----------



## Bob Kovacs

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I will be using and abusing that little drill and the RO 90 for the next several months to see how they hold up.


They let you "borrow" a CXS, huh? Keep me posted- I'm most likely going to grab one when they come out, but would like to get the inside scoop from someone who's put one through the ringer....


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Five Star said:


> damn saws even used are going for 1200 whats wrong with these people on ebay!!


Don't that want to make you purchase it even more though :thumbsup: If I knew it was going to be worth 1/3rd what I paid for it I may not have gotten it. It proves they are tools for the long haul and people trust they are going to last.


----------



## WestwoodHomes

Five Star said:


> it maybe a ride for you...but theres a festool dealer on rt 22 in union...force machinery:thumbsup:
> 
> you can stop half way at my house and i,ll make sure to get it there safely:no:


Thanks, I've been looking for an excuse to go to Force. Why don't I pick you up on the way and you can pick up your own shiny new one.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

BCConstruction said:


> Don't that want to make you purchase it even more though :thumbsup: If I knew it was going to be worth 1/3rd what I paid for it I may not have gotten it. It proves they are tools for the long haul and people trust they are going to last.



That is the big thing to me, I have never owned a power tool that holds it's value so well. I am luck to get 50% of new value on any other brand used tool you try and sell.

Plus, they keep parts in stock for at least 10 years after a tool is obsolete.


----------



## Joe the chippy.

I have an old (8 years old at least), ls1013, which i still find to be really good. Except it has no handles on it left and no blade guard etc etc (inherited the saw when i started on my own last year, it was never looked after). 

It seems that the ls1016 is not available in the uk, but the 1018 is, does anyone know if its a good a saw as the 16? I think its gonna cost me about £200 in new parts to get this old saw back up to perfect working order again, i've been thinking i'd be better off saving for a new one but am not sure what to get. The 7"1/4 saw looks really nice as well.

Maybe i need to look at other brands besides just makita.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Joe the chippy. said:


> I have an old (8 years old at least), ls1013, which i still find to be really good. Except it has no handles on it left and no blade guard etc etc (inherited the saw when i started on my own last year, it was never looked after).
> 
> It seems that the ls1016 is not available in the uk, but the 1018 is, does anyone know if its a good a saw as the 16? I think its gonna cost me about £200 in new parts to get this old saw back up to perfect working order again, i've been thinking i'd be better off saving for a new one but am not sure what to get. The 7"1/4 saw looks really nice as well.
> 
> Maybe i need to look at other brands besides just makita.



The ls1013fl is still a more sought after saw than the ls1016. They are also quite a bit more money depending on where you buy them from. I wish I never sold my ls1013 as it was a very nice saw. If I was you I would see how much these parts will cost you compared to a new saw. If you don't go makita you either have to step down or step up and steping up is a festool only deal. I would stay with makita if you ain't looking at stepping up to a kapex.


----------



## Five Star

:laughing:


WestwoodHomes said:


> Thanks, I've been looking for an excuse to go to Force. Why don't I pick you up on the way and you can pick up your own shiny new one.


 

sure any time//...im there once a month.....anyway....lately browsing...but what a great place...its one of the last mom and pop tool places around...that home depot or lowes cant put out of buisness!!! let me know when your ready i,lll go!!!:thumbup:


----------



## electricdead

*maximum bevel range*

Hey Five Star... a quick question - where does the Makita LS1016L's bevel adjusment actually max out?

I've looked at several sites, including the official Makita page. I can't figure out if 45 degrees IS the max, or if like most top-shelf miter saws out there, can be adjusted to 47-48 degrees. I did watch the promo video... and in one shot it looks as if there's at least 2 more indicators past actual 45?

Every attentive carpenter knows just how important those extra 3 degrees really are irate:


----------



## TBFGhost

Five Star said:


> its one of the last mom and pop tool places around...that home depot or lowes cant put out of buisness!!! let me know when your ready i,lll go!!!:thumbup:


You spoke too soon....


The LS1016 does have two tick marks after 45, I have not tried to go past 45, but I am sure it does


----------



## Five Star

I didn't want to start a new thread , but last week the thumb lock at the front of the saw broke making it impossible to rotate the saw left or right , luckily there's a Makita service center close buy ! Was expecting to pay for the repair but when they called to tel me the saw was ready I naturally asked how much? The service guy said nothing it's a warranty item and also told me he went over everything and he adjusted the blade guard and went over the saw ! 

That's great to know Makita stands by there products like this ! They also completely put a new clutch and chuck at no charge on my cordless hammer drill!! This saw still impresses me every day it's my go to saw for everything ! 

Thank you Makita for your outstanding service


----------

